# Wholemeal flour



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

A friend has given me a cookbook with some wonderful sounding recipes for breads and biscuits and muffins etc...One problem, what is wholemeal flour? Is it the same thing as a/p flour?  I really want to try some of these recipes but, don't want to ruin them by using the wrong things.
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 3, 2005)

kadesma, wholemeal flour contains the germ and the bran.  I'd say the closest you could find in a regular grocery store would be stone ground whole wheat because it contains the whole wheat berries.  AP flour isthe fine white powdery part that has had the bran layers and germ removed.  So I don't think you'd want to substitute AP flour in these recipes--it would really affect the taste and texture.  I'm guessing (which I have to do because we don't have these stores around me ) a Whole Foods, Trader Joe's or a similar store would have wholemeal flour.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 3, 2005)

I just checked kingarthurflour.com (a great bread baking and flour resource!) and they define wholemeal flour as the equivalent to a coarse grind of American whole wheat flour.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I just checked kingarthurflour.com (a great bread baking and flour resource!) and they define wholemeal flour as the equivalent to a coarse grind of American whole wheat flour.


Thank you Pa, I do have a Trader Joe's near by and will look for the flour there. The market I shop at has a large section of flour including King Arthur, so I'll look there as well...I'm itching to try some of these recipes 
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 3, 2005)

You're welcome, kadesma!  I'm guessing (hopefully Michael in FtW, oldcoot, or another of our bread experts will see this and chime in) you could try these recipes with a true whole wheat flour, too (like the King Arthur one).


----------

